# t3/cortisol question



## mjc88 (Jan 26, 2011)

After a saliva test, I took around noon, I saw a very low cortisol level (2.4--Range 3.7-9.5)...I also been told I have adrenal fatigue,which ive been taking adrenal b complex for..Currently on 1 g nature throid which has lessened most of the hypo symptoms, but as per my lab work, my FT3 hasnt changed since these symptoms have surfaced, and I feel that these needed to be addressed. WOuld taking a t3 (cytomel) help with some symptoms, or would it be a bad idea with such a low cortisol level. HAs anyone taken any cortisol medication(results)? I have an appointment on Weds..

TSH-(12-23-10--2.61)(5/3/11- 1.35) (Range-.45-4.5) 
FT3-(Feb 11--2.8) (5/3--2.9) (Range- 2-4.4)
FT4-(12-23-10-1.13) (5/3--1.29) (Range-.82-1.77)
Total T3-(12-23-10--80) (Range-71-180)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mjc88 said:


> After a saliva test, I took around noon, I saw a very low cortisol level (2.4--Range 3.7-9.5)...I also been told I have adrenal fatigue,which ive been taking adrenal b complex for..Currently on 1 g nature throid which has lessened most of the hypo symptoms, but as per my lab work, my FT3 hasnt changed since these symptoms have surfaced, and I feel that these needed to be addressed. WOuld taking a t3 (cytomel) help with some symptoms, or would it be a bad idea with such a low cortisol level. HAs anyone taken any cortisol medication(results)? I have an appointment on Weds..
> 
> TSH-(12-23-10--2.61)(5/3/11- 1.35) (Range-.45-4.5)
> FT3-(Feb 11--2.8) (5/3--2.9) (Range- 2-4.4)
> ...


Naturthroid has T3. One grain is hardly enough for you given your lab results. Gee whiz!

Why has your doctor not titrated your Naturthroid?


----------

